# Open reduction left total hip arthroplasty



## Lindseywingate1990 (Jun 29, 2012)

our physcian performed a open reduction left total hip arthroplasty, but there are only closed treatments for post arthroplasty dislocation (27265-27266). would the more approptiate code be open treatment of hip disloaction 27253? or revision total hip femoral component 27318-52? refer to the OP note below:

dislocated femoral head was noted in the deep soft tissues and reduction was attempted open with signifigant difficulty. the femoral head was then removed and the femur was retracted anteriorly, evaluating the acetabulum the acetabular components appeared to be in satisfactory position. there was a large amount of scar at the inferior aspect of the acetabulum. the scar tissue was removed and the inferior capsule was released sharply. the femoral head was then replaced on morse taper and the femoral was reduced with satisfacotry stability.

ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECiATED THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Lindseywingate1990 (Jul 3, 2012)

any takers?


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think your only option would be to use the unlisted code 27299 and compare it to the other 27253


----------



## mct_chit (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the open reduction LEFT total hip arthroplasty is

27130 - LT
arthroplasty, acebelum and proximal femoral prosthetic replacement(TOTAL HIP ARTHROPLASTY), with or without autograft or allograft

caa


----------



## arickord23 (Dec 17, 2012)

How did you end up billing this?


----------

